# New Blog Post- Valentine's Day Gifts



## JBroida (Feb 8, 2012)

Just put up a new blog post today... prepare yourself for valentine's day 2012 

http://blog.japaneseknifeimports.com/2012/02/valentines-day-2012.html


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2012)

Seems that you are keeping some neat stuff for locals only.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 9, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> Seems that you are keeping some neat stuff for locals only.



Agreed.

This "in store only" business is for the birds.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 9, 2012)

dont you wish you were in LA now?


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 9, 2012)

JBroida said:


> dont you wish you were in LA now?



Sure and it has nothing to do with it being 19 degrees outside either....:viking:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 9, 2012)

JBroida said:


> dont you wish you were in LA now?



Let's not get too crazy here Jon.

Northern CA > Southern CA

That said, I do plan to visit your store one of these days (which means braving the smog, traffic, and crime).


----------



## JBroida (Feb 9, 2012)

no way... you guys have fog, cold weather all year round, and more expensive rent

So Cal > Nor Cal


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 9, 2012)

:my2cents:


Johnny.B.Good said:


> Let's not get too crazy here Jon.
> 
> Northern CA > Southern CA
> 
> That said, I do plan to visit your store one of these days (which means braving the smog, traffic, and crime).



Hmm I went to college in Angwin up the hill from St. Helena in Napa Valley. Had fun in my hey day raiding Robbie Mondavi Jr.'s cellar with him. And my buddy Brian Power was the son of the owners for the Nut Tree on I80 which was an awesome place for years. Miss some good restaurants in Calistoga. That being said don't miss months of rain. I love it up there and drove to the "city" often. There was more of a crime element in Haight Ashbury, Market, and the Broadway And Kearney area than southern California.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 9, 2012)

Wait until the Canadians hear you calling Northern CA "cold" Jon. It was 65 degrees here today!

I guess this means I shouldn't get my hopes up for a "Japanese Knife Imports - North." I always just _assumed_ that you and Sara would flee LA for the Bay Area as soon as possible.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 9, 2012)

weather today in LA... beach weather


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 9, 2012)

Shut up.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 9, 2012)

dont worry... i didnt make it to the beach today
(but i enjoyed that is was possible) :sofa:


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 9, 2012)

What was everyone saying? I couldn't hear it over the air conditioning. I guess I will go outside and pick and orange:biggrin:


----------



## JBroida (Feb 9, 2012)

hahaha


----------



## heirkb (Feb 10, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I guess this means I shouldn't get my hopes up for a "Japanese Knife Imports - North." I always just _assumed_ that you and Sara would flee LA for the Bay Area as soon as possible.



Isn't it funny how Bay Area people think like this? Sometimes I worry the Bay will get overcrowded and will start to suck like NYC.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 10, 2012)

Valentine's gift to me.:biggrin:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 10, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> Valentine's gift to me.:biggrin:



What did you get?


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 10, 2012)

I gave the Mitsuki knives for Xmas last year and didn't save one for myself. The black leather will be perfect.


----------



## mhlee (Feb 10, 2012)

As much as I love the Bay Area, I know there is one thing that LA has that the Bay Area does not have ...


Great ramen!!! :headbang:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 10, 2012)

mhlee said:


> As much as I love the Bay Area, I know there is one thing that LA has that the Bay Area does not have ...



This sounded like crazy talk, so I went on Yelp and to my great surprise, it looks like you may have a point here. There are countless complaints about "not being able to get a good bowl of ramen in the Bay Area." I am not an aficionado of ramen, so I can't say.

But that's it. I don't want to hear another thing that L.A. has over the Bay Area.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Feb 10, 2012)

Did you carve the heart out of a urinal cake? uttahere:


I keeed.... I keeeed :rofl:

BTW, are those letter openers in the "in store" section? Whatever they are, I like.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 10, 2012)

the hearts are soap... thought they would be cool valentines day gifts for some of our friends.

On the in-store stuff, i guess you'll just have to stop in and see for yourself


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 10, 2012)

If I order a tenugui now can it get here by Tues.? I'm in Portland, Oregon.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure we can do that... i can get it in the mail tomorrow. West coast is pretty quick. However, there is a chance it would arrive by wednesday. We could ship express if you really wanted, but it costs almost as much as the tenugui.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 10, 2012)

Cool, I'm usually late anyway, so I will take a chance!


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 10, 2012)

Order made!


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 14, 2012)

That exact knife was (and still is) sitting in my "wishlist" at JKI Salty. You snooze you lose!

Nice shot by the way. I wasn't sure how that wooden stand worked until now.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 14, 2012)

Salty dog said:


>


Very nice! I need it's twin.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 14, 2012)

The Tenugui arrived at 10 AM today, nicely wrapped! A very nice and appreciated V-day gift to my sweety! 
Thanks Jon and Sara!


----------



## JBroida (Feb 14, 2012)

sweet... glad it made it there quickly for you


----------

